# Υποτιμώντας την οικονομική ανισότητα



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2014)

*Υποτιμώντας την οικονομική ανισότητα*
του Θοδωρή Γεωργακόπουλου (από την _Καθημερινή_)

Το αν το θέμα των διογκούμενων οικονομικών ανισοτήτων είναι το μεγαλύτερο ή μόνο ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η ανθρωπότητα σήμερα, είναι κάτι που συζητήθηκε πάρα πολύ το 2014, με αφορμή την κυκλοφορία του βιβλίου “Το Κεφάλαιο τον 21ο αιώνα” του Γάλλου οικονομολόγου Τομά Πικετί. Δύο έρευνες για τις οποίες διάβασα την εβδομάδα που τελειώνει σήμερα αποτελούν καλή αφορμή να το θυμηθούμε λιγάκι.

Η μία, από δύο ερευνητές του LSE, έδειξε το εξής απίστευτο: Το πλουσιότερο 0,1% του πληθυσμού των ΗΠΑ κατέχει το 22% του πλούτου της χώρας. Το φτωχότερο 90% διαθέτει ακριβώς το ίδιο ποσοστό.

Το αντιλαμβάνεστε;

Το ένα τοις χιλίοις των πολιτών, οι 160.000 πλουσιότερες οικογένειες, που έχουν περιουσίες ύψους 73 εκ. δολαρίων η κάθε μία κατά μέσο όρο, κατέχουν συνολικά όση περιουσία κατέχει και το φτωχότερο 90% του πληθυσμού, ολόκληρη η μεσαία τάξη δηλαδή, και μαζί και οι φτωχοί (που δεν έχουν τίποτε). Και το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι αυτή είναι μια πρόσφατη εξέλιξη. Τέτοια αναλογία έχει να εμφανιστεί στη χώρα από τη δεκαετία του ’30. Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ’80 το φτωχότερο 90% κατείχε πάνω από 35% του πλούτου, την ώρα που το 0,1% κατείχε κάτω από 10%. Μέσα σε 30 χρόνια το κενό έχει κλείσει, με σαφείς τάσεις αντιστροφής. Κι από αυτό το 22% του πλούτου που έχουν οι πλουσιοι, τον μισό τον έχουν οι πάρα πολλοί πλούσιοι, το 0,01%, 16.000 οικογένειες που έχουν περιουσία κοντά $400 εκ. η κάθε μία.

Ακόμα πιο εντυπωσιακό από την ύπαρξη αυτής της ανισότητας, η οποία είναι λίγο-πολύ καθολική στον κόσμο, είναι το πόσο δεν την αντιλαμβάνεται το 90%. Ακόμα κι αν υποψιαζόμαστε την ύπαρξή της, δεν έχουμε ιδέα για το μέγεθός της.

Δυο άλλοι ερευνητές, ένας από το καταπληκτικά ονοματισμένο πανεπιστήμιο Τσουλαλόνγκορν της Ταϊλάνδης και ο άλλος από το Χάρβαρντ, δημοσίευσαν μια μελέτη με στοιχεία από έρευνα που διεξήχθη σε διάφορες χώρες, κατά την οποία οι συμμετέχοντας καλούνταν να δηλώσουν δύο πράγματα: Πόσα λεφτά πιστεύουν ότι θα έπρεπε να παίρνει ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος μιας μεγάλης εταιρείας της χώρας τους σε σχέση με τους απλούς εργάτες, και πόσα λεφτά πιστεύουν ότι όντως παίρνει.

Οι Δανοί, ας πούμε, απάντησαν ότι ο CEO δικαιούται να παίρνει τα διπλά από το μέσο εργάτη. Πίστευαν όμως ότι στην πραγματικότητα οι διευθύνοντες σύμβουλοι των Δανέζικων εταιρειών παίρνουν 3,7 φορές περισσότερα από τους εργάτες. Οι ερευνητές φυσικά έδειξαν ότι στην πραγματική πραγματικότητα ο μέσος CEO Δανέζικης εταιρείας παίρνει 48 φορές περισσότερα λεφτά από το μέσο εργάτη. Σε άλλες χώρες η διαφορά ήταν ακόμα πιο μεγάλη. Οι Γερμανοί πιστεύουν ότι οι CEOs πρέπει να παίρνουν 6,3 φορές περισσότερα λεφτά απ’ τους εργάτες -στην πραγματικότητα παίρνουν 147 φορές περισσότερα. Οι αμερικάνοι πιστεύουν ότι οι διευθυντές πρέπει να παίρνουν 6,7 φορές περισσότερα -στην πραγματικότητα παίρνουν 354 φορές περισσότερα από τους μέσους αμερικανούς εργάτες. Οι ερευνητές βρήκαν ότι ανεξαρτήτως ιδεολογίας και απόψεων, οι πολίτες από όλες τις χώρες που συμμετείχαν δήλωσαν ότι οι διευθυντές των εταιρειών πρέπει να παίρνουν λιγότερα από όσα νόμιζαν ότι παίρνουν, που είναι πολύ λιγότερα από όσα παίρνουν πραγματικά. Η έρευνα απέδειξε ότι, αν και το κοινό είναι ευαισθητοποιημένο για το θέμα της ανισοκατανομής του πλούτου σε όλες τις χώρες, μοιάζει να μην έχει ιδέα για το μέγεθος της ανισοκατανομής πουθενά.

Το πρόβλημα της ανισότητας, βεβαίως, δεν είναι το ότι οι εργάτες κι οι διευθυντές δεν παίρνουν τα ίδια, αλλά το ότι το χρήμα συσσωρεύεται πολύ δυσανάλογα στα χέρια πολύ λίγων με μία διαδικασία που περιγράφεται πολύ γλαφυρά και αρκετά τεκμηριωμένα στο βιβλίο του Πικετί. Όταν το ίδιο το κεφάλαιο έχει από μόνο του μεγαλύτερη απόδοση κερδών από τη γενικότερη οικονομία, αυτή η υπερσυσσώρευση κεφαλαίου αυξάνεται εκθετικά με δραματικά αποτελέσματα στην οικονομία και την υγεία της δημοκρατίας.

Στο βιβλίο του ο Πικετί χρησιμοποιεί στοιχεία από πολλές χώρες για να διαπιστώσει ότι το πρόβλημα της ανισότητας είναι εγγενές στοιχείο του καπιταλισμού, και ότι διαχρονικά είναι ο κανόνας. Το πρώτο μισό του 20ου αιώνα ήταν η εξαίρεση: Χρειάστηκε να γίνουν δύο παγκόσμιοι πόλεμοι και ένα οικονομικό κραχ για να διακοπεί (λόγω των καταστροφών περιουσίας και της έκτακτης φορολόγησης) η φυσιολογική πορεία της συσσώρευσης πλούτου σε λίγους.

Οι λύσεις που προτείνει ο Πικετί, που περιλαμβάνουν επιθετικούς φόρους κληρονομιάς, υψηλούς φορολογικούς συντελεστές στα υψηλά εισοδήματα και έναν ουτοπικό “παγκόσμιο” φόρο είναι λίγο-πολύ ανεφάρμοστες στις σύγχρονες δημοκρατίες για πολιτικούς λόγους. Το πρόβλημα όμως δεν θα λυθεί από μόνο του. Είναι λίγο σαν την υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη: Μπορεί να παραδέχονται όλοι ότι υπάρχει, αλλά η λύση του μοιάζει να χρειάζεται μια υπέρβαση της ανθρώπινης κατάστασης, μια πρωτοφανή κι αδιανόητη οικουμενική πολιτική βούληση η οποία ξέρουμε όλοι ότι είναι σχεδόν σίγουρα ανέφικτη.

Παρ’ όλα αυτά, υποθέτω ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις θα είναι χρήσιμο τουλάχιστο να ταυτοποιήσουμε το πρόβλημα στο πραγματικό του μέγεθος. Είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από ό,τι νομίζουμε.

Στον Economist
http://www.economist.com/news/finan...who-are-really-getting-ahead-america-forget-1

Πόσα θα έπρεπε να βγάζουν οι CEOs
http://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Publicat... PPS_dae93595-5382-4ab6-99f7-24329c8c0c33.pdf


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2014)

Υποτιμώντας ή αποτιμώντας; Γιατί αποτίμηση κάνει, όχι υποτίμηση. 
Αλλά έχω και κάποιες άλλες διαφωνίες με το κείμενο και τη γλώσσα του. 
Το άλλο που δεν εξηγεί επαρκώς είναι ο μισθός των _διευθυντών_. Διευθυντές έχει πολλούς μια επιχέιρηση, _διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο_ ή _γενικό διευθυντή_ ή ξέρω γω πώς αλλιώς τους λένε, είθισται να έχει έναν, κι αυτουνού ο μισθός είναι συνήθως ο υψηλότερος της επιχείρησης, πολύ πάνω από το μέσο μισθό των υπόλοιπων εργαζομένων στην επιχείρηση (όχι του μέσου εργάτη, εκτός αν είναι της λογικής ότι όλοι εργατιά είμαστε, αν δεν είμαστε αφεντικά κλπ κλπ). 
Τώρα, σχετικά με τις αμοιβές των ανώτατων στελεχών- που δεν περιλαμβάνουν μόνο μισθό- στο ΗΒ λένε πολλοί ότι είναι θέμα κουλτούρας. Στον αγγλοφωνο κόσμο θεωρείται ότι κάθε επιτυχία μιας ομάδας είναι αποτέλεσμα της ικανότητας του αρχηγού κι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι στρατιωτάκια χωρίς πρωτοβουλία, που χωρίς την αρχηγία του δεν καταφέρνουν τίποτα. Οι Άγγλοι μάλιστα γκρινιάζουν ότι οι Γερμανοί δεν είναι έτσι, αλλά φαίνεται ότι κι οι Γερμανοί έτσι είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2014)

Ο τίτλος σαφώς δεν είναι ο ευτυχέστερος (αλλά έχουμε πει ότι ο συγγραφέας δεν είναι απαραίτητα και τιτλατζής). Η υποτίμηση αναφέρεται νομίζω στο ότι η κοινή γνώμη δεν αποτιμά () σωστά τις αμοιβές των κορυφαίων (προφανώς) στελεχών. Η παρατήρησή σου για τους Γερμανούς είναι εύστοχη, αλλά αφορά τον μέσο Γερμανό (είδες πόσο έξω πέφτει ο μέσος άνθρωπος στην εκτίμησή του για το πόσο αμείβονται τα σούπερ στελέχη.)


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 22, 2014)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν στις έρευνες αυτές (και στο βιβλίο του Πικετί) γίνεται διάκριση μεταξύ πραγματικού πλούτου και πλασματικού πλούτου: έχουμε αναφέρει και σε άλλα νήματα πως ένα μεγάλο μέρος του παγκόσμιου πλούτου βρίσκεται σε μορφή μετοχών, ομολόγων κ.λπ. - είναι δηλαδή «εικονικά» χρήματα που πολλαπλασιάζονται ή εξαφανίζονται από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη - ενώ τα ανώτατα στελέχη των επιχειρήσεων μπορεί να αμείβονται και με μετοχές της επιχείρησης, των οποίων η αξία αυξομειώνεται σημαντικά. Θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω αν στις περιουσίες των πλουσίων προσμετρώνται και αυτά τα χρήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2014)

Κι εγώ είχα διαβάσει κάπου (που τώρα δεν το βρίσκω) ότι παραδοσιακά οι Γερμανοί άμειβαν τους διευθύνοντες συμβούλους με μικρότερο πολλαπλάσιο της μέσης αμοιβής εργαζομένου σε σχέση με την αγγλοσαξονική πρακτική, κι ότι αυτό άλλαξε τα τελευταία χρόνια. Με την ευκαιρία:
Executive compensation: Trends and policy issues
The Executive Compensation Controversy: A Transatlantic Analysis


----------

